# algae problems



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought i would be advance enough to take care of this problem, but i guess not..
lately i scrubbed down my tank * well my gf did * and it was squeaky CLEAN for a week
then my tank water started to turn green ish
now it looks really gross...

is there anyway to prevent algae growth? 
some kind of drops i could buy or maybe some trick to get rid of them?
i only have the lights on for 3-5 hours a day, but during the day time, the sun shines Right into the tank causing it to grow so much algae.

thanks in advance!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to ask how much light it gets, but it sounds like a lot. Put tinfoil or blinds up or curtains. You'll see the difference. You know what the problem is, try to change that and see what happens.

You'll only need to put tinfoil or a background on the back in all likelihood.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

its a centre tank, so i cant put any background hehe
its in the middle of the living room like a centre piece 

would doing 20% water change everyday help?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps try a uv sterilzer.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If no one is looking at it during the day, a moving blanket is cheaper than a UV sterizlier. Probably gets better result as well


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, yes a uv light is the best answer. i had the green water, and used the water clear treatment, and it worked for a short time then started going green again, so i got a uv light called the green killing machine and it works awesome my water is so clear it is amazing. no more green for me


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I got my 9 watt uv light off this site for 35 bucks, and petsmart and vally feedbag in mission sells the 24 watt for 69 plus tax good luck cheers


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

so is this a light?
could someone show me the whole set up?
as i searched it on J&L and it only has the bulbs


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Here's video.

YouTube - Green Killing Machine - AA UV Sterilizer


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

wow, saw some results on the side
where can i get one?
amazon dont have the size i need as my tank is a 210
and is turbo twist about the same thing?

thanks!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

wow that's a big tank u might want to try a pond supply store, i know petlovers in abbotsford has a 9watt pond uv light i think it did around 800 to 1200g it was a lot to say the least. and i think they wanted 170.00 bucks for that. the ones i have seen on tanks that big are plumed into canister filter and are around 34 watts one guy told me he paid 400 bucks for his


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

got uv sterlizer going on in there right now

but a question popped up as well
would the algae bloom kill my mobas?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

wont a UV light kill also the beneficial bacterial in your tank?


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> wont a UV light kill also the beneficial bacterial in your tank?


Nope, UV can only kill what goes through it.... The majority of your beneficial bacteria lives in your filter.


----------

